# How do I spray only on full throttle?



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

I got a generic kit for my N/A VR6 and hooked it up according to the instructions, but it is constantly pumping, even at idle. I just want it to spray when on full throttle. Also want to hook an LED inside the dash that turns on when it starts to spray so I know when it is and isn't. What do I have to do?


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: How do I spray only on full throttle? (vdubxcrew)*

maybe a microswitch on the gas pedal? That would be the simplest way I think.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You don't want to spray only on full-throttle; what if you floor it at 1,300 rpms? For n/a it should be configured to run off the MAF. Worst case scenario you can run a manual push button switch, but keep in mind this will defeat the purpose of WAI because this setup wouldn't be consistent enough for you to turn the timing up and actually make power.
As for the LED, just tap the power line to the pump and then ground the LED.


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_You don't want to spray only on full-throttle; what if you floor it at 1,300 rpms? For n/a it should be configured to run off the MAF. Worst case scenario you can run a manual push button switch, but keep in mind this will defeat the purpose of WAI because this setup wouldn't be consistent enough for you to turn the timing up and actually make power.
As for the LED, just tap the power line to the pump and then ground the LED.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

